# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Cacao

## Yacin

Busco cacao convencional criollo para exportación y que cumpla con los requisitos para la Union Europea y para Estados Unidos. Y con el certificado de % de cadmio por grano. Urgente 
Por favor ponerse en contacto al número 920088327 y con 
Lic. César Valdiviezo 
         IVRA EXPORT 
       Gerente GeneralTemas similares: Artículo: Alianza Cacao Perú buscará posicionar cacao fino y de aroma en Expoalimentaria 2013 VENTA DE POLVO DE CACAO, LICOR DE CACAO (BLOQUE), MANTECA DE CACAO Cacao criollo y Cacao fino aroma Cacao criollo y cacao fino aroma Artículo: Productores de cacao de Huánuco destacan en Salón del Cacao de Bélgica

----------


## cultivandoperu

Buenas tardes ingresando al siguiente link podrá visualizar las publicaciones de productores de CACAO  y podrá contactarse 
directamente con ellos  Cacao Archives - CultivandoPeru  Le invito a seguirnos en Facebook :  https://www.facebook.com/CultivandoNegocios/

----------

